# Ragdoll breed/breeders in Ontario



## JAGLCc725 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello,

Quite a few years ago I had rescued a Himalayan cat from a shelter. He was a wonderful cat who would follow me wherever I went and play fetch. My family( myself ,husband , 2 children and dog) are looking for a feline kitten up to and no older than 6 months of age. We want a personality as I described above but also gets along well with children and dogs. I am looking for a kitten from a breeder and have researched a few pertaining to the Ragdoll. Wondering if any of you can verify the personality of the Ragdoll and maybe any breeder recommendations in the Ontario area ?

Thanks In Advance


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

We're not allowed to post links to breeders, but we do have members with Ragdolls who can attest to their gentle personalities.


----------



## JAGLCc725 (Aug 3, 2015)

Sorry I didn't realize that. I thought maybe some could say where they purchased their cat. But I will take any info on the breed


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes, following you around like your shadow sounds like a Himalayan/Persian for sure!  I have two Persians and they are the most playful, vocal, and attached kitties I've ever had. Wherever I go, they must follow. They are just the sweetest things imaginable.

I've never owned a Ragdoll, but I've heard fantastic things about them. One thing to note is that there are always cats who are exceptions to their breed. I've met a few Ragdolls who were shy, reserved, and not very playful. So it's always good to interact with the kitten, get an idea of their temperament, etc. 

I know we have a few members with Ragdolls so hopefully they chime in!


----------



## JAGLCc725 (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank you for your reply Mandy and Ellie. 

I would love to get another Himalayan bit after researching breeders here I just can't seem to find one that is suitable to me . A lot of different reasons really. So I began the search of different breeds and like the Birman and Ragdoll but I can't find any Birman breeders near here. So. Ragdoll it is . 

You are correct in saying every cat has an exception to their breed in terms of personality. That is one of the reasons I want a local breeder where I can go and see the cattery and cats and interact with them and get a first hand view of the breeding practices. 


We are hoping for early 2016 to have a kitten by as that gives me time to research the breed and breeders. It's a big decision and I don't take it lightly !


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Go to the website for whatever cat fancier associations there are in Canada (e.g. in the US it's CFA & TICA...maybe it's the same in Canada?). They should have lists of breeders for each breed. 

I have a Maine ****, not so different from a Ragdoll. Best cat ever. Sweet, gentle, friendly, smart, and funny.


----------



## JAGLCc725 (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks doodlebug for the advice!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I have a ragdoll rescue cat! He is the best, just so very sweet. We got him when he was 6 years old, and did not have the benefit of socializing him ourselves, yet he does demonstrate a very companionable and sweet demeanor. He is extremely patient with children and tolerates being held by them. He is not a lap cat, but he is always nearby, at my feet, or 'helping'. He is vocal, and wants a lot of attention. Skye's coAt is lovely, very soft and does not tangle. And he sleeps on our bed at night. I think he craves human interaction more than any of my other kitties have.
Good luck in your search, I certainly have been charmed by my ragdoll!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Canada does use TICA and CFA. I know TICA only lists a very very few of the cattery names for what they breed. Sometimes our cattery names tell what we breed. 

If you google "ragdoll breeders Ontario", you should get a long list of breeders' webpages to check out. (I checked and there was a long list of Birmese pages for Onataio as well).


----------



## JAGLCc725 (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks Speechie and Mochas Mommy! I think I have it narrowed down to 3 breeders.. It's been a few years since I owned a cat. But these are the questions I ask...let me know if you think they are ok....

Are the male and femal onsite? 
How long have you been breeding/ showing cats? 
What genetic testing/ health testing is done on your kitten ? Also can we see a report of the parents of the kittens health testing report?
What exactly does your health guarantee cover?
How many litters do you produce a year?
If I want a cat for early 2016 when should I be put on you wait list?
How do you chose future owners on your wait list and match them to a cat?
What comes included with the cat ie vaccines,papers and etc?


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Those sound like some good questions. I'd also ask to see the pedigree of the parents, and the health test on the parents. Also, ask if you can come see them. That should be #1... that you can come visit and inspect the premises to be SURE they live in the home. You want to avoid any kitten mills at all costs!

If you ask the breeder if you can come visit (the parents, maybe even see current kittens, etc) and they seem weird about it, I'd forget about them. This can be a red flag. A breeder who legitimately has the cats living in their home won't have a problem with this.

When I visited my breeder, her grandkids were over and the parents and kittens were being loved on and played with, laying on their furniture looking out the window, just living happy kitty lives. That's what you want to see!

Good luck! I know how exciting (yet nerve-wrecking) of an experience it can be, but it sounds like you'll be a very thorough and great owner to your new kitten!  Please keep us posted on your journey!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

You will want to know how long the health guarantee is for (1 year is common) and what you would have to do to invoke that aspect of the contract. You may also want to know what the return policy is and what the rehiring policy is. (Good breeders will take back the cat rather than have you send it to a shelter if you are no longer able to care for it). 

What is their after purchase support like? Can you email or call with questions after you own the kitten?

What vaccinations will the kitten come with! Had it been dewormed? Does the breeder microchip or desex (spay/neuter) before you take possession? If not, what is the time period in which you must desex the kitten?(a breeder will not release the registration slip until they have vet confirmation the kitten is deserved). 

Was the kitten raised in a cage or in the house? Was it socialized to children or our pets? How often were they handled? 

What type of food and litter are used? You will want to ensure that is what you have on hand when you take possession. Many breeders send home samples of what the kitten is used to for the early days...you may want to ask about that. As well, if you have a preference for food, you can always ask if the breeder is okay with that....I had a breeder willing to feed mine raw when the rest of the litter was on kibble.

You may also want to ask about their grooming policy...will the kitten be used to nail trimming and fur brushing when you get it? Will they be scratch post trained?

Ask if you can see a copy of their contracts before you make a decision. How much is he deposit and what is their refund policy?

If you have any questions, let me know!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Ask about a kitten contract. If they do have one (they should) it may specify what foods to feed and vet visits and of course things like declawing (bad!) and saying the kitten must be indoor only. If you stray from it, it could negate any health guarantee they offer.


ETA: Yeah, what Mocha said.  Especially about taking back the kitten. A good responsible breeder backs up their animals for LIFE. If circumstances change, catastrophe happens, or whatever they should be willing to step up.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

As M&E states, breeders are generally okay with you coming to see the kittens and where they breed. The males MAY be housed in cages (they generally spray and it is NOT pleasant!) But these stud houses should be quite spacious and kept clean for them. 

Some breeders may not allow you to touch the kittens or go into the kitten room in the first couple weeks after birth. However, if you have a deposit on a kitten and have chosen one, then they generally let you have access. This prevents non-serious buyers from touching and possibly passing diseases/germs onto the newborns. There is no real policy on this...ask the breeders what their policy is and their reasoning.


----------



## JAGLCc725 (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone. The breeder I seem to be leaning towards emailed me again and I will ask the other questions you pointed out as well! So far I'm leaning towards her as the others just seemed off.


----------



## JAGLCc725 (Aug 3, 2015)

*Tests*

When buying a kitten what tests should of been done on the parent and / or the kite to ensure healthy kitten ?


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

There are genetic tests that can be done on the parents to see if they test positive for common diseases. For example, Persians are prone to polycystic kidney disease and hypertrophic cardiomyopathy. Any ethical breeder will test to see if the parents are carriers of these genetic conditions, as well as other common health issues, of the cat they plan on breeding before doing so. If every breeder does this, this will help ensure that the entire pedigree line is clear of these issues.

The tests may vary depending on the breed, since some breeds are prone to different genetic conditions than others.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Woops, sorry for the double comment, it was too late to edit.

You also want to make sure the parents are registered pedigree cats, preferably a member of the CFA or TICA. This way, you can ensure the cat has a healthy, pedigree lineage from reputable breeders with no inbreeding. Here is an example of a cat's pedigree. This cat has an identical pedigree to my cat Tootsie (same parents), except she was born in the next litter, about a year and a half later. She is actually a dam for a breeder - I don't have her pedigree on my PC so thought his would do, haha.


----------



## JAGLCc725 (Aug 3, 2015)

How can I ensure they are registered ? Go to those website and will it have a search option there ?


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

The breeder themselves will have these papers. I don't think it's public information on the CFA or TICA's website since that would be a ton of pedigrees!  It's up to the breeder to ensure their cats are registered, and then register their litters when they're born through the CFA. When you adopt your kitten, the breeder should give you papers with your kittens birthdate, the cattery's name, etc. from the litter being registered. It's then up to you to fill out your kitten's name and your information and then send the papers. At least, this has been my experience with my breeder whose cats are CFA registered.

As for finding a breeder, it's not as easy as just looking at the CFA and TICA websites. If they do have any breeders listed, it's a small amount. I, personally, did a Google search of "Persian kittens for sale (my city)" and scoured the links. Some breeders have websites, some post on websites such as Hoobly, etc. It's up to us to investigate the breeder, ask to see their pedigrees, ask to see the premises, ask to see their cats, and ensure they're a quality breeder. Ask them questions, ask for proof, and ask to come see the cats. If they act hesitant or something seems off, walk away and find a different breeder. A legitimate breeder won't have issues answering simple questions and won't have issues letting you see their cats and their cats pedigrees (unless they're running a shady operation).


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Here are some great questions from the CFA's website:

*TEN QUESTIONS TO ASK THE BREEDER BEFORE PURCHASING A PURE BRED KITTEN*

Be assertive when selecting your kitten or cat no matter where you are acquiring him or her. You should be able to obtain answers to the following questions: 


How was the kitten raised - in a cage or under foot?
Health guarantee - how long is the guarantee it and what is covered?
What if things don't work out - what is the "return" policy?
What is the personality of this specific kitten?
Vaccinations - what has been given, when was it given and when is the next shot due?
Health history - has the litter been healthy, are all the individual kittens healthy, is the mother healthy?
Feline leukemia testing - have both parents been tested and are they negative?
Was a stool sample tested and what were the results?
What is the feeding schedule, what food is the kitten or cat used to and what kind of litter is the kitten or cat used to?
Has the kitten been trained to a scratching post?
http://www.cfa.org/FutureOwners/FindingthePurrfectPedigreedKitten.aspx


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

The breeder should be able to show you the registration papers for both the parents....some breeders even post these online.

I know with Bengals, we don't give out the registration slip for the kitten until the spay/neuter portion of the contract is fulfilled. This is to ensure that the kitten is not used to breed. I am not sure if other cat breed catteries do this as well.


----------



## JAGLCc725 (Aug 3, 2015)

*8-9 weeks and kitten can come home?*

I received an email from a lady and it has me a bit alarmed as I thought the average age kittens come home is around 12-14 weeks old ?

She said in her email that the kitten can go to their home at 8-9 weeks. This to me seems young . Am I correct ?


Is it allowed on here if I post an excerpt from her email without displaying names or cattery name??I want your guys opinion about the vibe you get from the information I was given. 

Thanks


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

My Amelia came home at ten weeks but I don't know what the rule of thumb is. There are plenty of more knowledgeable people on here who will weigh in. And I'm not sure about posting the email. A moderator could answer that one.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Huge red flag! This is not a reputable breeder. 12 weeks is appropriate. Longer if the kitten is being shipped to a new owner. Some breeders won't ship. 

I think Holly's breeder was registered with TICA and apparently one of their requirements is that kittens be kept with momma until 12 weeks. The breeder was leaving on vacation the exact day that Holly turned 12 weeks. She emailed me saying something like "TICA requires that I keep them for 12 weeks, if you want to take her a few days early rather than have her with a pet sitter till I come back you can...just don't report me." So I got Holly at 11 weeks, 5 days. 

I would assume the other cat fancier organizations have similar requirements. But not only is it against the rules, but it's also not good for the kitten. There are many social skills to be learned from momma and littermates during weeks 8-12. Thins that will benefit you...like learning the limits on biting, not being weaned too early leading to life long issues like excessive kneading or trying to suck in things like ear lobes. 

In addition, when a breeder tries to get rid of kittens that early, I really have to wonder what else they're short cutting? Especially in areas that are costly like health screenings.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

agreed! sorry to say, this is a huge red flag. 
I'm glad you are looking into things carefully before committing. 
most breeders now also neuter/spay before the kitten comes home, and yes, 12-14 weeks is the new standard.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Ouch, agree with those above. This would concern me in a breeder.

I love that you're doing all the proper footwork to support a GOOD quality breeder. Commendable and responsible. So many would just hunt up a crappy backyard breeder and buy a cheap kitten. Well done!


----------



## JAGLCc725 (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I've always been that way and truth be told any pet I ever had was well loved and a member of the family. Just as our dog is now and the kitten we get will be the same. They truly are my fur baby and I want to ensure a healthy kitten . Not only for myself by for my children. I wouldn't want them going through the heart ache of gettin a kitten home and it being sick and having to go back to the breeder or Eve worse .


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

The longer you can leave the kitten with its mom, the better. Cat organizations recommend 12 weeks at least. If a breeder is releasing early, it is a red flag and you may want to ask why.


----------

